# Political Philosophy and Political Science



## Davidius

What's the difference between these two disciplines?


----------



## toddpedlar

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> What's the difference between these two disciplines?



One's more honestly named? (since it's not science by any stretch of the imagination!)


----------



## Davidius

toddpedlar said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between these two disciplines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One's more honestly named? (since it's not science by any stretch of the imagination!)
Click to expand...


Ok, so other than the obvious.


----------



## G.Wetmore

political philosophy is the theory and political science the practice. The philosophy underlies the science. So if you attack the philosophy and succeed you thereby undermine the political science that is drawn from that philosophy. This is at least in theory the difference, although they are often used interchangeably.


----------



## Puritanhead

CarolinaCalvinist said:


> What's the difference between these two disciplines?



One discipline is dominated by Platonists and the other discipline is dominated by Straussians.


----------



## Davidius

Puritanhead said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between these two disciplines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One discipline is dominated by Platonists and the other discipline is dominated by Straussians.
Click to expand...


oh


----------



## VictorBravo

Puritanhead said:


> CarolinaCalvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference between these two disciplines?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One discipline is dominated by Platonists and the other discipline is dominated by Straussians.
Click to expand...


I laughed, then I realized it was true. Good insight.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Political philosophy is the theory of politics - i.e. Socialism, Marxism, Libertarianism etc. Whereas, political science looks at more practical matters such as voting behaviour, electoral systems, political parties etc.


----------



## AV1611

Daniel Ritchie said:


> Political philosophy is the theory of politics - i.e. Socialism, Marxism, Libertarianism etc. Whereas, political science looks at more practical matters such as voting behaviour, electoral systems, political parties etc.



"Political science is...essentially empirical, claiming to describe, analyse and explain government in a rigorous and impartial manner."

"Political theory involves the analytical study of ideas and doctrines that have been central to political thought"

"Political philosophy...addresses itself to two main tasks. First, it is concerned with the critical evaluation of political beliefs, paying attention to both inductive and deductive forms of reasoning. Secondly, it attempts to clarify and refine the concepts employed in political discourse."

"whereas a political scientist may examine the political processes at work within a particular system, a political philosopher will be interested in clarifying what is meant by 'democracy'."

Above quotations are taken from Heywood, A. (1999) _Political Theory: An Introduction_, 2nd ed.


----------



## Davidius

AV1611 said:


> Above quotations are taken from Heywood, A. (1999) _Political Theory: An Introduction_, 2nd ed.



thanks!


----------

